# How Much Did You Site Cost ?



## gurugrv (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just a little curious about the price you all paid for your eCommerce site design and development. So tell me how much money did your website take to be up and ready..


----------



## MUK (Dec 2, 2010)

We charge around £300 for website design around an existing system such as bigcartel. Hope this helps to answer your question!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I paid $2500 for Divine Bling and my business partner does web design so he designed the S17 website and shopping cart. He normally charges $80/hour and says it takes about 10 hours to get a website up and running so people normally pay around $800 for their website to be up. I have to admit that I like our S17 website and shopping cart WAY better than my DB one. It's a lot more custom. We don't have the shopping cart live yet but we should soon.


----------

